# Thanx Gaz and Moddie!



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just a quick thread to thank you's for letting me see ur PC in action! Was surprised just how good it was on your boot lid that was prity good to start with. Both of your cars looked brilliant. Doubt that means I'll have to get one myself! :buffer: 

Keep up the good work.

C ya's

Stevie


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

No problem lad, glad to be able to help! the mondeo looked really well too, will look awesome when ya sort the swirls out! :thumb:


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Anytime mate, was good meeting you. Your cop car looked fantastic too 

Hope you didn't get into too much trouble lol


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Pity you meeting them 2 eejits.. lol


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

lol Ruth!
Roll on swirl removal!
Thanks again


----------

